# The "perfect" limit?



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Driving home from the hunt tonight I started thinking about what my perfect limit would look like if I could shoot any of the common species in Utah. Mine would be a drake of the following species; canvasback, greenwing teal, mallard, pintail, redhead, wigeon, and the seventh duck would be a double up on any one of the species already listed. I'd love to get a nice wood duck, but I never seen a wild one in Utah. 

What would your perfect limit be?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm happy with 7 greenheads. For me that is my perfect limit. of 5 greenheads and 2 pintails, I'v done both of these limits. I don't like divers as much as I do puddlers although i'v shot some nice Cans and ringnecks. I'v been lucky enough to shoot a few wood ducks here in utah. Got a good looking one on a corner desk mounted


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

7 drake widgeon, nuff said.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

How about a limit of these?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If we're limiting this to Utah ducks, drakes of:

Cinnamon Teal
Blue-winged teal
Green-winged teal
Wood Duck
Hooded Merganser
Canvasback
Ring-necked duck

It'll never happen, but if it did, it would make a taxidermist I know very happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> 7 drake widgeon, nuff said.




Say what????


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

gotta like that! I would like 7 "storm" widgeon tho!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

7 drake shovler


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Who am I kidding, I like limits of all different kinds lol.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I'm a sucker for lots of geese and green.... :-o


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! That storm widgeon is gorgeous!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sprigs

Snows 

Wigeons


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got to get in on this muscle contest! first picture is a 3 man limit of green heads with a 2 man limit of geese. the third guy never hit 1 goose.

the second picture is a (count the geese) 5 or 6 man limit of geese with some bonus snows here in UT.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I got to get in on this muscle contest! .


Muscle fest? Your just being silly now.





Top this goose  lol


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Muscle fest? Your just being silly now.


Thats a hard one to beat!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ok, the perfect limit, here you go!

you can all go to bed now kids and get off your moms computer!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

king eider said:


> ok, the perfect limit, here you go!
> 
> you can all go to bed now kids and get off your moms computer!


Cheater  those aren't utah birds!

one day.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Cheater  those aren't utah birds!
> 
> one day.


well lets just say I played the trump card a little soon on the one-upper limit pics! Hammer you should have came up with me last year! I got a buddy of mine really working me over to go to Seldovia this December for scoters. i need 2 of them yet for the slam and a red breasted merg as well. might just do it!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

King I think they are pretty but for me nothing beats a big azz CANVASBACK:mrgreen: there is something about how there bill drops down off the top of there head call me crazy some like blondes some like fords.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I got to get in on this muscle contest! first picture is a 3 man limit of green heads with a 2 man limit of geese. the third guy never hit 1 goose.
> 
> the second picture is a (count the geese) 5 or 6 man limit of geese with some bonus snows here in UT.


Awesome first picture, I've seen one similar to that but without the geese one time and it was incredible. I cannot give out any details other than to say it could have been 2-3 times that many if they had wanted to.

One of the things on my bucket list is a SW Louisiana special season goose hunt. I've talked to guys who have done them and frankly it's almost heresy. 50-100 snows/blues per man is not uncommon in a single day. Most of them quit shooting because of having to clean so many birds and finding people to give some of the meat away to. I mean, how fun would it be, unplugged guns with 5 shot mag extensions giving you 10 shots, hundreds of decoys and electronic calls that bring the birds in like crazy, flocks of 100-1,000 decoying at a time...whooo boy.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

King Eider, all I've got to say is WOW! :hail:

Those are some awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Muscle fest? Well I attended Swole-umbia university ! back when I was a foolish lad, it was all about the 6 greenheads and 1 drake pintail.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

This one really sticks in my memory-I call it the 7/7/8 limit. 7 birds, 7 drakes, 8 shots-it would have been a 7/7/7 limit but I had to shoot one drake twice when he didn't go down on the first shot. Perfect diver limit for me would be 2 cans, 2 bluebills, 2 redheads, and a ringneck-never pulled that one off but I have come close.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Lot's of ringnecks in Louisiana. I always ended the season with at least a dozen, beautiful bird and tough too.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> 7 drake widgeon, nuff said.


You mean like this:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

toasty said:


> You mean like this:


nice! yep! shot more than a few like that. but now I'm holding out for storms ;-)


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

This is my favorite limit from last year. I like a variety of late season drakes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice piles of birds guys! 
This photo is from one of my favorite days in the marsh. It was my yellow Lab (Hagen) first retrieve at 4 months old. It wore him out, and it was only maybe a 60 yard retrieve. He is 7 now and has a few more retrieves under his belt since that day. As for the original post about the perfect limit, well I never have worried too much about targeting certain ducks. I take what I can get. There are those days when I pass on certain ducks in hopes for something better than a shoveler, goldeneye or ruddy, but anything else is fair game.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's an awesome photo Fowl!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

one day!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice piles of birds guys!
> This photo is from one of my favorite days in the marsh. It was my yellow Lab (Hagen) first retrieve at 4 months old. It wore him out, and it was only maybe a 60 yard retrieve. He is 7 now and has a few more retrieves under his belt since that day. As for the original post about the perfect limit, well I never have worried too much about targeting certain ducks. I take what I can get. There are those days when I pass on certain ducks in hopes for something better than a shoveler, goldeneye or ruddy, but anything else is fair game.


Now that is a picture I would have blown up and framed in my office...outstanding!

There are only three ducks I pass on, smiley's, mergansers and woodducks. Now you're probably scratching your head on woodies. Well back in LA they were as plentiful as any other duck. I killed a drake once and was just in awe of it's beauty and vowed that I would never knowingly kill another woodie so they could continue to be plentiful. Truly gorgeous duck the drake is. Perhaps in a fit of weakness I might be tempted to shoot a drake to mount it but I don't know if I could.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

A Eurasian Widgeon is on my bucket list, I hope someday to take a nice drake and then I can die a happy man.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I saw two Eurasian widgeon on the 3rd day of the season this year at BRBR one landed right out of gun range and had do the second best thing sit and watch it with my binos man what a STUD!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

cootlover said:


> King I think they are pretty but for me nothing beats a big azz CANVASBACK:mrgreen: there is something about how there bill drops down off the top of there head call me crazy some like blondes some like fords.


Cooter, I don't think your crazy at all! My Eleanor for a long while was a fully plumaged Can. Finally bagged that last year and just got him back from the taxi. But I can tell you once you hold a king eider in your hands the wonderful world of waterfowl changes. Nothing like them!! Well, I think the one bird that might pass them in awesomeness is the pacific eider. That bird has my drooling!! As for the king, ask John aka longgun about it. You couldn't wipe the smile off his face the whole time on our trip!



CPAjeff said:


> King Eider, all I've got to say is WOW! :hail:
> 
> Those are some awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


Thank you! Been after kings 2 different times! Loved every second of it! Cold bay is another bucket trip every water fowler should make. Hoping to go back there next sept. A DIY trip there is very feasible!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never done much waterfowling, but this has got to be one of the best topics I've seen in a long time. Cool thread.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

king eider said:


> well lets just say I played the trump card a little soon on the one-upper limit pics! Hammer you should have came up with me last year! I got a buddy of mine really working me over to go to Seldovia this December for scoters. i need 2 of them yet for the slam and a red breasted merg as well. might just do it!


Oh I can't even began to tell you how badly I wanted to fill that open slot you had last year.

The really cool part was my wife was all for letting me go but I just couldn't justify it in my head with Christmas bills and more time away front the kids.

Next time though you might just twist my arm into it!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> You mean like this:


Hey is that the limit your brother shot last year?


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

*The "perfect" limit?*



goosefreak said:


> I got to get in on this muscle contest! first picture is a 3 man limit of green heads with a 2 man limit of geese. the third guy never hit 1 goose.
> 
> the second picture is a (count the geese) 5 or 6 man limit of geese with some bonus snows here in UT.


That would be awesome if I I were to ever get invited on a hunt like that! Oh wait those hunts were both on my properties that I have access to and take people out. Only a couple people return the favor and I get to go with them!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Oh I can't even began to tell you how badly I wanted to fill that open slot you had last year.
> 
> The really cool part was my wife was all for letting me go but I just couldn't justify it in my head with Christmas bills and more time away front the kids.
> 
> Next time though you might just twist my arm into it!


ohh man did you miss out on a good time. besides being shorten by 2 days we landed on that island had took prisoners like crazy! great group of guys to hunt with!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I really think a limit of pintails and GWT is hard to beat:



Or maybe a mix of greenheads, pintail and GWT:





I also like geese:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Show off...;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Paddler, I like that limit of GWT/Pintail....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

paddler213 - were any of those birds taken with the mighty 28?

King Eider - I spent a couple hours last night looking into a King hunt, man they are gorgeous! Hunting in late December/early January in Alaska sounds like an adventure! It is on my short list of hunts to go on.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> King Eider - I spent a couple hours last night looking into a King hunt, man they are gorgeous! Hunting in late December/early January in Alaska sounds like an adventure! It is on my short list of hunts to go on.


When you get to the point your real serious about it shoot me a pm. I'll tell you everything about it.


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

I would have to say... drake pintail, redhead, canvasback, cinnamon teal, barrows goldeneye, buffy, blue bill, and while Im dreaming lets just throw in a limit of Canadas, snows, and punching a swan tag. Not many divers or pintails where I hunted back home so it'll change once I shoot my first of them but for now that would be a killer day.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried for a perfect 7 drakes 7 species limit last year. I accidentally hit 2 buffleheads in one shot and 2 gwt in one shot.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Hagen, is one bad ass retriever! Love watching that dog work the magic.


----------

